# upgrades modifications and tips



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi all I'm new here and I guess a little enthusiastic, my 1973 Ariens hates slush (funny I love it) I was reading about the chute clearance kit, and how you add some rubber to the impeller, cant wait to do that, then there was the roller skid shoes, what a neat idea, cheap and easy. and the drift cutter, just seen a design with a slot the length of the cutter and wing-nuts, these look like some great and easy mods that make a big difference. did you mod your unit? if so please share or if you have some tips or upgrades


Ken


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Impeller mod, new modern snow tire designs and larger pulley to spin the impeller and augers a bit faster.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some people also like the electric chute controls.


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

Changing to a larger drive pulley will make it spin faster.
Changing to a larger driven (follower) pulley will make the impeller spin slower. The follower pulley would need to be smaller to make the impeller spin faster.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Some people also like the electric chute controls.


 I'm going to get some info on this, I want to find an electric starter but not sure what fits the Ariens 22000 series


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Shryp said:


> new modern snow tire designs .


are you talking about 
carlisle snow hog tires


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ken692 said:


> are you talking about
> carlisle snow hog tires


Yes, the snow hog and x-trac tires are popular upgrades. I have heard the x-tracks are better, but I have snow hogs on mine. When I say electric chute controls I don't mean starters. Some people take old electric motors from cars (windshield wipers, window lift or power seat) and hook them into a 12 volt system with a little joystick toggle switch on the dash for moving the chute around.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

What is the clearing width of your snowblower? How many hp is the engine? Your most bang for the buck improvement would be a homemade impeller kit. A little time and $10-15 in materials and you are gonna see a HUGE improvement. 
Also check the RPM's of your engine at full throttle.....it should be about 3500-3600 RPM's. Over the years springs stretch and screws and vibrate causing the engine to not run at full operating RPM's when the throttle control is place in the full position. 
Check and REPLACE the belt..make sure it is tight when the auger lever is engaged..... this is an area where great amounts of engine power is lost or not transferred.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starters*



Ken692 said:


> I'm going to get some info on this, I want to find an electric starter but not sure what fits the Ariens 22000 series


Starters are typically based on the engine, not the brand of blower. For example a 7 HP tecumseh is a 33329, 5 hp is a 33290, 10 hp is supposed to be a 37000 but a 33329 works fine. Don't know what the numbers are for a Briggs. Pretty much all are the same within a general range except for the length of the wire and button.


----------



## Ernie82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Where is a good place to get pullies?

What type of rubber should be used for the impeller kit?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Ernie

If you have a Fleet Farm or other farm supply local, check them out. Fleet Farm has all kinds of pulleys and you'd likely find what you need there. Another place I've used in the past for various pulleys for woodworking machines is a welding shop. They can have hubs and separate pulleys that are welded together to make what you need.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would go here and look at the section marked Steel V-Belt Pulleys. Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

The other sections have pulleys too, but they are more specialized and a lot more expensive.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mods-upgrades-etc*

KEN:

REGARDING IMPELLER KITS AND "ROLL-R-SKID" MODIFICATIONS, I POSTED "PIMP MY SNOWBLOWER" LAST YEAR SHOWING PICS OF IMPELLER KIT INSTALLATION AND MY EXCLUSIVE "ROLL-R-SKID"/"SNOWBLOWER SKID" COMBO.

"ROLL-R-SKIDS" HAVE SPARKED REPLIES ALONG THE LINE OF, "ARE THEY NECESSARY??". ACTUALLY, NO. BUT NEITHER ARE MAG WHEELS ON A CAR....but you see a lot of them. MY SKIDS HAVE WORKED WELL.

"PIMP MY SNOWBLOWER IN ACTION" FEATURES A YOUTUBE VIDEO OF MY ARIENS. WITH THE IMPELLER KIT INSTALLED THE MACHINE WILL THROW AND CLEAR LIGHT SNOWFALLS WITHOUT CLOGGING.

HAVE FUN.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Somewhere on this forum and now I can't find it they went into a bit more depth on over sized auger drive pulleys. Mine is 3" on an 8hp 25" blower and I wanted to go a bit bigger. Any ideas on 3.25", 3.5" or 3.75" ???


----------



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

There ought to be a relationship between the torque specs of a motor and how much you can reasonably expect an auger rpm increase to help you. Are most of the members here suggesting that the average OEM snowblower is underrated and then better off driving the auger at higher rpm?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking to move more snow out of the auger to be able to go 1 speed faster when operating. I have a 5.5 hp 24" that seems to not use the governor that often. It's just me but I think I can drive the 25" auger and impeller a bit faster using the extra hp available in the 8hp without loading it excessively.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*pulley and rpm of impellor..*

I don't recall the spec's (think 1400) but when I built my blower up with upgrades I went 3.75 on drive pulley on motor. This would put my impellor 'over' the max speed recommended for gear box if I ran the motor at 3600 rpm. (I have a 9" pulley on impellor) so after I built mine I came to the conclusion that 3.5 would have been a good size for pulley-to- max rpm ratio at least on mine. I knew I had more than enough hp that I could just run mine at 3/4 throttle and just occasional burst of full throttle so that was my plan. I never got a clear-cut answer on what is best for motor- WOT(wide open throttle) or not so went with what I thought would be best but not lug the motor.I also took in consideration was running a big block Honda built for industrial use which see's a lot of mid-range running. I know some manuals say too run WOT but some people say na. I would recommend to be safe use a 'max' of 3.5 pulley on a older Ariens running 9" on impellor. That is a significant improvement in rpm -just my thoughts but not a tec by all means. Geno


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the max throttle thing is for splash lubed engines. Geno has an oil filter so I would assume an oil pump as well. I think that is one of the deciding factors for varying the throttle.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*yes..*

Thanks Shryp- you are right. My main concern at WOT would be running the box gears to fast.. not so much the motor as it has a oil pump. Good info.


----------

